# PC wanted



## Tony100 (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: To buy or to borrow im in south wales?? or sumone to de-swirl my car for uder £100???:buffer:


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

it may help to know, where in south wales and what car?? Have you any pictures???

Smudge


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Limo ..... lol


----------



## Tony100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Seat ibiza MK2 in blue?!?1 need it done by friday


----------



## Tony100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Fair bit of work involved for a pro, a few trips around the car plus all the prep etc, (washing/claying etc) so under £100 is going to be a bit optimistic I'm afraid. VAG paint is quite hard too I believe.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Don't think anyone knows where you are so hard to offer help.
Don't think a Pro will do it for that money, maybe they would just do the polishing bit for you though.
I was going to say why not come to the SW meet and have a look what's involved etc and maybe there'd be someone there who could look at your motor and give you a quote, but that's not until the 2nd Sept.
If your close to Llantrisant I might be able to help you.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

bridgend, if its the same guy that phoned me the other day,if he wants a full deswirl for under a oner , i can see why he didnt phone back


----------



## Tony100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Don't think anyone knows where you are so hard to offer help.
> Don't think a Pro will do it for that money, maybe they would just do the polishing bit for you though.
> I was going to say why not come to the SW meet and have a look what's involved etc and maybe there'd be someone there who could look at your motor and give you a quote, but that's not until the 2nd Sept.
> If your close to Llantrisant I might be able to help you.


Im in bridgend>?? have you got a pc IM MORE THAN WILLING TO HELP AND BUY WHAT YOU NEED AND GIVE AS MUCH HELP AS I CAN ?? whats you plans for tommorow??

Empty your PM box hehe


----------



## Tony100 (Jul 3, 2007)

peter richards said:


> bridgend, if its the same guy that phoned me the other day,if he wants a full deswirl for under a oner , i can see why he didnt phone back


i havent phoned you fella mind you theres 3 blue ibiza goin round bridgend could have been any of them 3 sorry if there has been a confusion


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol mate heck of a coincidence that the guys name was anthony and he wanted it done by friday lol
maybe they are all going to margam this weekend, its ok mate your choice at the end of the day


----------

